# (AM2R) Another Metroid 2 Remake updated to 1.5



## gamecaptor (Feb 19, 2020)

This makes me happy: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/comments/f548gl/am2r_15_release_winlinuxandroid/


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 20, 2020)

Wasn't this ported to Vita at some point? The patch notes don't say anything about that.


----------



## gamecaptor (Feb 20, 2020)

I THINK that got scraped but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2020)

horokeusama said:


> Wasn't this ported to Vita at some point? The patch notes don't say anything about that.


There was a somewhat "unofficial" port of the game to the Vita, but it was fairly buggy and had some game breaking bugs that wouldn't let you finish the game (though there is a glitch workaround, but that in turn also causes bugs).

Whether or not they'll actually make an official port of the game to the Vita, I couldn't say, but I imagine not at this point.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 8, 2020)

They really must hate Vita...shame.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

A little something to look forward to.
Another Metroid 2 Remake Version 1.6 will have a massive art overhaul.
The Super Metroid/Zero Mission/Fusion recolours will be replaced with brand new assets and tweaks, that fit the orginal art to this new style.


Spoiler


----------



## gamecaptor (Jun 11, 2020)

WWWWWHHHAATTT! Where/who can I follow to see when this hits?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

gamecaptor said:


> WWWWWHHHAATTT! Where/who can I follow to see when this hits?


Got this from the AM2R reddit page.
https://www.reddit.com/r/AM2R/comments/g1tex6/what_is_am2r_16/


----------



## gamecaptor (Jun 11, 2020)

@Dodain47 Thanks!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 20, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> A little something to look forward to.
> Another Metroid 2 Remake Version 1.6 will have a massive art overhaul.
> The Super Metroid/Zero Mission/Fusion recolours will be replaced with brand new assets and tweaks, that fit the orginal art to this new style.
> 
> ...


this looks like much solid and game on its own than some zombie made from different games. It looks more legit and original.


----------

